
35 Years of American Death - sndean
https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/mortality-rates-united-states/
======
Safety1stClyde
Interesting to play with that.

Oglala Lakota county seems to have quite a few problems including neonatal and
neglected tropical diseases.

Nevada is high for cancer, atomic test related?

